# Matthews Prestige Vs Apex 7



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Which bow did you like better....in the end you are gonna be the one shooting it. I had the same decision as you and went with the A7. But that was my choice. If your draw is 28" or more I would go with the A7. As for the weight I was going to go with the Prestige for this very reason, as I am coming back from a shoulder injury (bow shoulder). IMHO if you can't draw and hold your bow up for 20-30 shots, 1 every 10 mins or so....it doesn't matter which one you choose you are in trouble.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a 27.5 draw length. I want to go with a 50-60# draw weight. Both bows felt awesome. My concern is that holding the prestige on target would be harder than with a heavier bow like the A7. What do you guys think?
Jack


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Apex7 holds better for me*



adventurejack said:


> I have a 27.5 draw length. I want to go with a 50-60# draw weight. Both bows felt awesome. My concern is that holding the prestige on target would be harder than with a heavier bow like the A7. What do you guys think?
> Jack


Most of my buddies are using the Prestige for ibo speed.
DB


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Do they seem to get the scores they want? I'm more concerned with the score than trying to get 10 fps faster. If the Prestige will deliver both, Cool. If not, maybe the Apex 7 is the way to go.

What do you think about the Suppressors? On or off and why?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

The Apex7 is the best bow that I have personally ever shot. For IBO I would probably go with the Prestige. For ASA No doubt it would be the Apex7...JMO

Me Myself I m waiting on something different:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Most indoor*



adventurejack said:


> Do they seem to get the scores they want? I'm more concerned with the score than trying to get 10 fps faster. If the Prestige will deliver both, Cool. If not, maybe the Apex 7 is the way to go.
> 
> What do you think about the Suppressors? On or off and why?


Most indoor will be will be shooting the Apex7. Most will not have the suppresors on them as well. I happen to like the suppresors. Traded for mine and have a STS on mine and it works great.
DB


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

What's the problem with the suppressors? Got to go but I want to continue this tomorrow. I want to learn as much as I can before I shell out the big bucks. Thanks for all the advice and imput.
Jack


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

*Prestige*

adventurejack

I'm going to have to recommend the Prestige...And here is why. 

With your draw length the A7 will be slower by what I would think will be a significant amount. My draw is 28" and I shoot the Prestige for 3D and I just sold my A7 and will be shooting the Prestige in Vegas this year. In my opinion the Prestige is one of the best bows I've shot in a long time and probably the best short draw bow. The A7 was a good shooter to but the Prestige for me was the better bow. 

I think for what you want the bow for the Prestige is the best choice. Plus if you want to shoot indoor or field it is also a great option.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, It seems I may be leaning to the Prestige. Can I ask what you guys set ups are that are shooting Prestige - sight, rest, Stabilizers, Arrows. Do you shoot with the String Supressors on or off? What poundage do you shoot? My hunting bow is at 70# but I was thinking to going 50/60# for 3D. What do you think?

Thanks guys, I'm learning tons.
Jack


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

No problem with the string suppressors. It's not an option to buy the Prestige wiith or without like the A7.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Apex 7 vs Prestige*

I have a 25.5'' draw lengh and I have both and I still prefer the Apex 7 for just about everything it holds awsome.If your not concerned about speed the Conquest 4 should be a real great bow I shot a C3 for two years with the mini max cam it was a real shooter.My Prestige shoots well but the A7 is the best of both worlds speed and accuracy.The prestige just seemed a little touchy with hand position.I prefer the A7 with supressors though,they arsorb lots of shock.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

What about the physical weight of the Apex 7? Are you able to hold it all the way through? Especially indoor, seems like your arm would be quivering by the end of 60 arrows!


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*No problem with fatigue*

No problem with fatigue in fact I must add so much weight to the prestige that the total setup ends up about the same.I just dont shoot a full set of back bars on the apex 7.I use a 26'' doinker standard long rod out front with a 2oz weight and a short doinker elite supressor on a 4'' offset to the left on the rear holds great.On the prestige I add Tungsten weights in the supressors in the riser and another 2oz weight out front as well as another short doinker with 4oz weight on the offset bar so it equals out to be just as heavy to get it to hold.If youre looking for a target bow Conq3 or 4 mini max is the ticket.My buddy is a pro for mathews Rodger Willitt Jr and hes one of the best target shooters in the world he swears by the con3 mini max hes probably going to shoot the C4 this year hes 28'' draw lengh.Hes got every mathews made.He shoots a Prestige in IBO but C3 for everything else.The C3 will shoot in the 280s at 28'' plenty for 3D and indoors will make a 5 spot look like its been shot with a benchrest rifle.The prestige is a shooter for what it is but dont expect it to be as easy to shoot as the C4 or Apex 7. To me the extra 10fps not worth it.If I was 28'' draw my pic would be the C4.Hope This helps.You could always buy both but for me the Apex 7 is in between so I use it 90% of the time.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply - I'm only going to get one bow so I want it to be the best I can get. I'm more interested in hearing from guys like you who have these bows than talking to a Pro Shop guy.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I have had the chance to shoot both on an IBO coarse & they both shoot very well. The truth is you will never know which is better for you until you give both a solid effort (a couple thousand arrows) this is really the only way to know but I will add that I have two Apex 7's & they are the most consistent bows I have ever shot. I am going to start the 3-D season with them but I am going to order a Pestige and a Conquest 4 to play with. I believe this is the only way to figure out what shoots best for you. I have only talk to a few people this last year who were not happy with the 7's but I talked to a lot of shooters and the vast majority were extremly happy with them. I doubt you would be dissapointed & just for the record I shoot a 28.5" DL at 61# and I'm getting right at 300 fps, I'll take that. Good Luck!!!


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the insight. Since I posted this, I have a friend who is a top pro in the sport whom I have not talked to in a couple of years (we moved). I got a hold of him and he talked with me for a good while and finally came to the conclusion that the Apex 7 would be the best bow for me. He coached me several years ago and is somewhat familiar with my shooting style.

I think with all the info, I will be ordering an Apex 7. My only problem now is what color? lol


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Prestige*

Mine is shooting like darts at 60 lbs. with a 365 gr. gold tip x-cutter.
285 fps.. This is the best bow I've ever owned for 3-d and spots. I shot 3 nocks off today at 30 yards... DB get ready for a real shootdown here in Paris,Tx. at the ASA PRO AM.............
I'm ready for you..:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Apex 7*

Apex 7 is a great choice I love mine very consistant shooter I use mine for about everything.


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

*The same problem*

I'm facing the same problem between A7 and Prestige. Have these two (plus a couple of Hoyts) in my mind. But I'm definitely going to hunt with mine so elite series Hoyts are not for me. For me speed is very important but, as allways, accuracy is everything.
Nupper: You have the same dl I do. I'm going to shoot 70# or little less. You said that you can get 300fps with 61# and 28,5" DL. How much does Your arrows weight.
Storyteller: What is Your DL.
I want to thank all of you for your great information and comments .


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

My Prestige draw length is 28.5" with a 360 gr. gold tip arrow = 285fps. 
300 gr. arrow = 311fps. set at 60lbs..


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

*prestige*

I had a regular apex and it was way too slow for me and I'm not a speed freak. My prestige is over 20 fps faster, and the prestige is 60 lb and my apex was 70. With the low let off of both bows I like the fact that I don't have to shoot 70 lb. My draw length is also 27.5. I know you asked about the a7 but the speeds are fairly close.


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

*Noise?*

I know that A7 and Prestige are not designed for hunting. But I know some people to do it. If I can master one, why not to use it for hunting also. My main purpose for the bow at the moment is 3D, IFAA and recreational target shooting. Hunting is extremely important for me, but if I can master one bow why not to use it for hunting also. But I want to keep things simple. I rather buy two bows of the same model if I can find one that suits my needs (maybe with different poundage) and set them with different equipment. For hunting my only concern is, how noisy are they.
Or should I go with Prestige for hunting and A7 for the other purposes. But honestly I wouldn't like to spend so much money for my equipment.
This is a hard decision especially when the both 38 series Hoyts are also in my mind. And if we could rely on manufacturers charts for performance Mathews is Better with speed. In fact I had recently an opportunity to draw A7 and Apex (not to shoot) and they both felt so great. Smooth, good wall and especially A7 had perfect string angle for me. Thank You guys, you have really helped me already. But I'm still at the edge of the decision and would like to hear some comments and information from you guys.


----------

